
Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China - sudenmorsian
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-53218704
======
stx
I am sure China and the WHO will handle it swiftly. In all seriousness though
there is a risk of this version of swine flu to become a pandemic there are
many zoonotic strains that risk becoming a pandemic at any point. Some already
infect humans but just have yet to adapt to spreading person to person yet.
The word really needs to be ready to respond to situations like this. We are
lucky covid-19 is not worse and hopefully will wake up society to the risks.

~~~
ycombonator
On what basis do you make this claim ?

